# Cuantas octavas hay en un intervalo de n decadas



## Cándido Montero Pérez (Nov 13, 2008)

me pueden ayudar con esto


----------



## AndreX289 (Nov 23, 2008)

1 Octava es aproximadamente 0,3 Décadas
1 Década es aproximadamente 3,3 Octavas

Esta relación viene de que:

Dos frecuencias f1 y f2 están separadas n décadas cuando:

log10 (f2/f1) = n

Y están separadas m octavas cuando:
log2 (f2/f1) = m

Resolviendo las anteriores ecuaciones para m respecto a n o n respecto a m obtienes la relacion de arriba.

f2/f1=10^n=2^m

log10(2^m)=n

m*log10(2)=n

0.3*m=n


----------

